

On prioritizing features and projects - thibaut_barrere
http://www.mountaingoatsoftware.com/presentations/127-prioritizing-your-product-backlog

======
thibaut_barrere
This one is worth reading (like other presentations by Mike Cohn on the site)
to learn ways to prioritize. I'm sharing it as it has been a real game changer
to me.

